# Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?



## B&B Marlin (15. Januar 2009)

*Hallo Angelfreunde!*
Wir haben im Kreis Reken einen privaten Angelteich ca. 4000m² Wasserfläche, Tiefe ca.1,70m. Fischbesatz Karpfen und Forellen.
Jetzt durch den Starken Frost ist der Teich komplett zugefroren ca. 10-15 cm stark. Jetzt war ich letzte Woche zum Eisangeln habe mir da 3 Eislöcher mit der Axt gehackt.
Fangquote = 0. Was mir aufgefallen war, dass es aus den Löchern gemuffelt hatte. Nun war die Eisdecke mit Schnee bedeckt so das man nichts sehen konnte was unter dem Eis geschah, jetzt kommt es dicke: durch den Regen der letzten Tage schmeltzte der Schnee und die Eisdecke wurde Glasklar.
Jetzt sah man das Ergebnis: ca.15 Karpfen und etliche Forellen liegen tot unter der Eisfläche. Welch ein Drama.#d
So jetzt meine Frage sind die Fische eventuell durch das Eis hacken gestorben oder durch Sauerstoffmangel/Faulgase.
So Richtig Winterfest war der Teich nicht wir hatten nur eine 1/2 m² große Styroporplatte aufs Wasser gelegt.
Sind jetzt alle Fische tot?
Muss das Wasser jetzt komplett abgelassen werden?
Hoffe es kann mir irgendjemand weiter helfen!
Petri Heil!


----------



## YakuzaInk (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

durch das axthacken sind die mit sicherheit nicht gestorben!
Das die karpfen tot sind ist verwunderlich...
ich würde sagen bei den forellen könnte es sauerstoff mangel gewesen sein...
die toten karpfen.. hm könnte zufall sein...
bei mir im gartenteich kommen auch jedes jahr nicht alle fische durch den winter troz eisfreihalter die ca 1/3 des gesamten teiches abdecken...


----------



## elranchero (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Mensch Leute da müßt ihr euch doch vorher Gedanken drüber machen, was ein großer Mist !!!


----------



## Case (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Ich denke das ist eher eine natürliche Auslese.

Bei uns an den Seen findet man im Frühjahr auch verendete Fische. Die haben einfach den Winter, aus irgendwelchen Gründen, nicht gepackt. 
Die Vereisung dürfte bei einem See dieser Größe kaum eine Rolle spielen.

In Deinem See sind sicher nicht alle Fische tot.

Case


----------



## forellenfischer1 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

vielleicht waren es geschwächte oder ältere tiere die aus gesundheitlichen gründen es nicht gepackt haben.


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Bei einer Tiefe von 1,7 m scheidet der Frost als Hauptursache aus,wieviele Karpfen/Forellen waren Drin ?
Als Ferndiagnose sehe ich 2 Möglichkeiten :
1. Überbesatz mit anschl. Sauerstoffnot
2. Zuviel Laub oder sonstige Organische Abfälle,die bei der Eisdecke den Sauerstoff aufzehrten


----------



## Fischpaule (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Moin

Mich verwundert ja die Naivität einiger Gewässerpächter/Besitzer mächtig....

Solch ein Gewässer ist mit Forellen drin momentan nicht ohne reichlich Durchfluß zu halten. Durch das Eis findet ja kein Gasaustausch mit der Luft mehr statt - also auch keine Sauerstoffanreicherung - zusätzlich kam in diesem Jahr noch die geschlossene Schneedecke, so dass auch die Algen und Pflanzen ohne Licht Sauerstoff verbrauchen...
Wenn ersteinmal einige Fische gestorben sind, entstehen durch die Zersetzung der toten eine Menge recht unangenehmer Stoffe (Exotoxine der Mikroorganismen), die die restlichen Fische vergiften können...
Es ist also keineswegs ausgeschlossen, dass so eine Situation zum Totalverlußt führt und selbst Fische, die sonst gut mit geringen Sauerstoffkonzentrationen klar kommen (z.B. Karausche und Giebel) sterben durch die entstehenden Toxine.

Ich bin mir aber sehr sicher, das wir in diesem Jahr noch reichlich von diesen Meldungen bekommen werden, denn so einen langanhaltenen Frost hatten wir ja schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr...

Im übrigen kann man solch einen "Eisfreihalter" gleich vergessen - was soll so eine Styroporplatte bringen ? - einen zusätzlichen Sauerstoffeintrag mit Sicherheit nicht.
Eigentlich sollte jede Beunruhigung vermieden werden (in solchen kleinen Gewässern auch das Eisangeln) aber bei einer längeren Schneebedeckung empfiehlt es sich sogenannte Schneefenster zu schieben, damit wenigstens die wenigen verbliebenen Pflanzen Sauerstoff produzieren bzw. zumindest nicht mehr verbrauchen, als sie produzieren....



Gruß, Fischpaule


----------



## B&B Marlin (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

@ Alle: Erstmal Danke für euere Antworten!

Zum Übersatz: Könnte echt möglich sein kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. Wir hatten/haben ca.30-40 schöne Karpfen 2,0kg-6,0kg. Forellen schätze ich mal so auf 100 Stück. 
Zum Laub: Das ist insgesamt ein Problem überall Laubbäume!
Wir hatten jetzt auch die Chance genutzt die ganzen Bäume und Sträucher von der Wasserseite aus abzurasieren aber vielleicht zu spät. Kommen noch verendete Fische vom Grund hoch oder sind das jetzt alle die oben schwimmen?
Was soll man mit den kaputten Fisch tun: Vergraben, Verbrennen oder in die Mülltonne? Wir möchten ungern noch die kleinen Katzen anlocken!
So Parasiten wie Karpfenläuse können so was nicht verursachen oder doch?
Jetzt stellt sich ja noch die Frage mit dem Wasserablassen, Teilweise oder Komplett?
Danke weiterhin für eure Antworten!


----------



## maredo (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Hallo B&B Marlin,
nach meinen Erfahrungen dürfte bei der Besatzdichte Sauerstoffmangel eigentlich nicht die Ursache für das Fischsterben sein. Klärung kann hier nur eine gründliche Untersuchung der toten Fische und des Teichwassers bringen. Gibt es für den Teich eigentlich einen Zu-u. Ablauf? Wie wird er gespeist?
Den weiteren Ausführungen von Fisch-Paule ist nichts hinzuzufügen!

maredo


----------



## getchyouzander (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Hallo,
kann es sein, dass durch einen Zufluss irgendwie Gülle reingekommen ist? In Sibirien "fischen" manche Subjekte so, Resultat sind tote Fische wie ich mal im Geo gelesen hab.
Frank


----------



## Heidechopper (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Ich denke, es ist folgendes passiert:
Karpfen und Fortellen sind drin, wobei der Karpfen in Winterruhe geht, während die Forelle das nicht tut!! Und damit benötigt sie weit mehr Sauerstoff als ein ruhender Karpfen. Das Gewässer friert zu. Kein Problem bei Klareis: die im Wasser lebenden Einzelligen Algen produzieren bei Licht weiterhin genug Sauerstoff, damit ruhende Karpfen überleben können. Vielleicht auch noch die eine oder andre Forelle.
Und nun schneit es und unter dem Eis wird es dauerhaft dunkel durch die Schneedecke. Jetzt verbrauchen die Forellen den letzten Sauerstoff für sich und ersticken als erste. Die Karpfen sind da zäher und würden das auch noch überstehen. Aber die faulenden Fische vergiften nun das Wasser mit Ammoniak und Schwefelwasserstoff (deshalb müffelt es auch aus den Eislöchern), beides potente Fischgifte, die nun auch die Karpfen ins Jenseits befördern.
Das dürfte ein Totalverlust sein!!!

Gruß Rolf


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Wobei das "Löcher-Hacken" da durchaus eine Mitschuld haben kann. Denn in solch Flachgewässern wie Teichen zeigen die Fische da durchaus Stresssymptome, was wiederum dem runtergefahrenem Stoffwechsel nicht besonders bekommt. Der Sauerstoffbedarf der Fische erhöht sich sprunghaft - nicht immer kann das Gewässer dass dann auch liefern. Erst Recht nicht in einer Situation wie von Fischpaule bereits beschrieben.


----------



## hedewe (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Hallo

Das gleich Problem habe ich auch mit unserem Gartenteich der mit Goldfischen Besetzt ist. Eine Styroporplatte hatte ich schon im Herbst in den Teich gelegt. Letzte Woche hatte ich schon bemerkt das einige Fische nicht mehr lebten, als heute in und die Toten Fische bergen, nur das ging nicht da der Teich noch eine Eisdecke von ca.10 cm hat. Dort wo die Styroporplatte liegt ist der Teich Eisfrei, aber das Wasser Stinkt richtig nach Vermoderung von alten Pflanzen und Laub. Ich bin kein Experte aber ich würde sagen, das es am Sauerstoffmangel handelt sowohl bei B&B Marlin als auch bei mir.


----------



## B&B Marlin (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

 Gibt es für den Teich eigentlich einen Zu-u. Ablauf? Wie wird er gespeist?
Den weiteren Ausführungen von Fisch-Paule ist nichts hinzuzufügen!

maredo[/quote]

Der Teich wird von Unterwasserquellen eingespeist.
Der Ablauf ist ein ca.100 mm Abflussrohr an der Wasseroberfläche von dort geht das Wasser in einen Entwässerungsgraben, war und ist noch zugefroren.

Das mit dem Eishacken lässt mir keine Ruhe. Ich war ja schon öfters zum Eisangeln an diversen Forellenteiche ( Mix-Teiche ) und auch an größeren Seen, gleiches Prozedere aber da sind noch nie Fische gestorben hab auch nicht gehört das bei jemand anderem Fische gestorben sind. Verboten sei es nicht entweder Bohren oder Hacken.


----------



## Fischpaule (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Moin Marlin

Mit den Quellen ist das so eine Sache - denn sie bringen zwar für Forellen geeignetes kaltes Wasser, aber leider ist dieses aus der Erde kommende Wasser zumeist sehr sauerstoffarm bzw. fast Sauerstofflos....

Das aufhacken und die damit verbundene Beunruhigung kann in solchen Extremsituationen durch den erhöhten Sauerstoffbedarf der Fische schon zu Verlusten führen - das liegt aber in dem Fall nicht unbedingt daran, dass mehr verbraucht wird und damit weniger da ist (die Hauptverbraucher des Sauerstoffs im Gewässer sind unter normalen Besatzbedingungen die Mikroorganismen und denen ist es egal ob du da rumhackst), sondern eher daran, das die Fische unter den ohnehin schon knappen Sauerstoffverhältnissen bei einer erhöhten Stoffwechselaktivität (und das ist die Folge von Beunruhigungen) ihren benötigten Sauerstoffbedarf nicht mehr decken können und durch die Eisdecke auch keine Notatmung möglich ist....
Dies führt nunmal zu Verlusten.

Des weiteren erhöht die Beunruhigung die Frühjahrsverluste enorm und das auch bei Eisfreiheit - die Fische verbrauchen durch den erhöhten Stoffwechsel mehr Körpersubstanz und sind dann im Frühjahr bei Wassertemperaturen über 7°C durch ihre schlechte Kondition den sich rasch vermehrenden Bakterien ausgesetzt....

Gruß, Fischpaule


----------



## maredo (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Hallo B & B Marlin,
Unterwasserquellen bzw. Grundwasser ist, wenn überhaupt nur in ganz geringem Maße mit Sauerstoff angereichert.
Hinzu kommt, dass der Wasserspiegel unreguliert durch das ständig nachfliessende Grund/Quellwasser sich auf einem gleichbleibenden Niveau einpendelt. Bei Eisbildung hat dies zur Folge, dass das Eis direkt auf dem Wasser aufschwimmt. Bei schankendem oder absinkendem Wasserspiegel bilden sich  unter dem Eis regelmäßig Hohlräume die mit Luft gefüllt sind und von wo aus Sauerstoff an das Wasser abgegeben werden kann, bzw. wo bei extemer Sauerstoffnot die Fische zu Luftatmern werden.
Da das sauerstoffarme Quellwasser in der Regel ca. 6-8 Grad hat, ist es damit in kalten Wintern wärmer als das Teichwasser. Bei starkem Zufluss hat dies zur Folge , dass die Karpfen nicht zur Winterruhe kommen und deshalb erhöhten Sauerstoffbedarf haben.
Wenn dann hinzu kommt, das der Teich durch die Eisdecke nicht mit Sauerstoff versorgt werden kann, wird das sauerstoffreiche Teichwasser durch das ständig nachlaufende sauerstoffarme Quellwasser ausgetauscht. Bei solchen Konstellationen kann es dann zu Verlusten kommen.
Du siehst also, das es sich bei deiner Frage um einen sehr komplexen Sachverhalt handelt. Eine endgültige Klärung kann nur eine gründliche Untersuchung der toten Fische und des Teichwassers ergeben. Wenn dies nicht zeitnah geschieht, sondern einige Tage oder Wochen später, dann sind auf Grund der sich ständig verändernden Verhältnisse objektive Untersuchungsbefunde nicht mehr möglich.

maredo


----------



## maredo (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Hallo Fisch Paule,
du warst einen Tick schneller.
Schließe mich deinen Ausführungen uneingeschränkt an.

maredo


----------



## B&B Marlin (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

*Besten Dank für die Analyse.*
Auf die Problematik mit dem Quellwasser wäre ich nie drauf gekommen, klingt aber sehr überzeugend!

*Theorie1:*Also der Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser ist durch die genanten Umstände rapide gesunken. Durch das Aufbrechen des Eises mit der Axt wurden die Karpfen aufgescheucht benötigten dadurch mehr Sauerstoff der ja so nicht vorhanden war und erstickten als Folge. Was ich mich nur Frage, die Eislöcher waren so ca. 5 Std. frei, wieso kamen den die Fische nicht zu den Eislöchern und versuchten da nach Luft zu schnappen? 

*Theorie2:* Sie waren schon vor dem Eisangeln gestorben aufgrund der genannten Tatsachen.

Was ich heute noch sehen konnte waren im Eis und unterm Eis kleine grüne Algen (sah aus wie Entengrütze), ein toter Karpfen hatte die sogar in den Kiemen. 

B&B Marlin


----------



## Haggard (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

@Maredo / Fischpaule

Heisst das im Klartext , bei jedem kleineren Weiher mit Grundwasserspeisung muß man in Wintern mit hohem Fischverlust rechnen ? Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit dem vorzubeugen ?


----------



## Fischpaule (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*



Haggard schrieb:


> @Maredo / Fischpaule
> 
> Heisst das im Klartext , bei jedem kleineren Weiher mit Grundwasserspeisung muß man in Wintern mit hohem Fischverlust rechnen ? Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit dem vorzubeugen ?



In harten Wintern grundsätzlich schon.

Ja, gibt es - die passenden Fischarten einsetzen (u.a. Karausche oder Giebel), die Fische nicht beunruhigen, die Fischbestandsmenge gering halten, falls irgendwie möglich den Eintrag von organischem Material (z.B. Blätter oder auch Futter) verringern....  - wobei man aber sagen muss, das es immer einige Gewässer gibt, die für Fische einfach nicht geeignet sind - ohne menschliches Zutun wären sie fischfrei, da selbst "natürlich" eingeschleppte Fische alle paar Jahre durch Ausstickungen im Winter dort auf Dauer nicht leben könnten...

#h


----------



## Bronco84 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Hallo Leute . bin zwar neu hier aber wollt mich schon ne ganze zeit anmelden. 

Auch bei uns am Teich ( ca, 1000 m2 ) sind so gut wie alle fische tot.
wird wohl an Fäulnis gasen liegen leider.
die frage ist nur. was ist zu tun? 
die toten Fische abkeschern?
wasserprobe entnhemen?
muss evtl das ganz Wasser getauscht werden?
Bronco


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Ja,tote Fische sofort wenn das Eis weg ist Raus !!!
Denn sonnst ist es für die Überlebenden endgültig aus.

Wenn du hast,messe mal den O2-Gehalt .

Wie Tief ist dein Teich ?


----------



## Bronco84 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ja,tote Fische sofort wenn das Eis weg ist Raus !!!
> Denn sonnst ist es für die Überlebenden endgültig aus.
> 
> Wenn du hast,messe mal den O2-Gehalt .
> ...


 
Hey, Erstmal danke für die Zügige antwort!!
Der Teich ist zwischen 1,50 und 2,50 tief .
Also die toten fische werden definitiv abgekeschert sobald das eis weg ist.
Muss da grade auch noch an neue besatzmaßnahmen denken.
hast du vill ne adresse irgendwo in nrw ,raum münster? Karpfen , Hecht, Schleie , evtl Aal?

Petri Heil Bronco


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Schaue doch mal bei dem Fischpaule auf die Seite,in der Rubrik Besatzfische.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

"Fischpaule" hat ja alles schon gesagt!

Dazufügen möchte ich noch, am besten ist es im Winter bei Eisbedeckung soviel Frischwasser wie möglich, und so flach wie möglich Zulaufen zu lassen,das sich die Obrfläche des Wassers bewegt. Dadurch friert sie nicht so leicht zu.
Ebenso sollte ein großer Teil der Schneebedeckung des Eises
entfernt werden das eine Assimilation stattfinden kann und Sauerstoff erzeugt wird.
Als Abdeckung für Gartenteiche sind Styropohrplatten nicht so geeignet den sie decken das wasser ja ab und ein Gasaustausch kann nur sehr schlecht stattfinden.Besser wären Zusammengebundene Schilfbündel die man dan ins Wasser stellt, oder es gibt fertige Abdeckungen zu kaufen  bei denen der Gaßaustausch nicht behindert wird.
#6


----------



## Bronco84 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

besten dank für eure antworten !!!!gruß  bronco


----------



## dickie87 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Hey, bin auch neu hier.
War eben bei mir am see und musste auch feststellen, dass einige Fische im eis eingefroren sind.
Hauptsächlich Zander :-/ alle um die 20 cm, ein karpfen und einige kleine Rotaugen. hoffe es werden nicht mehr, nachdem was ich hier gelesen habe.

Mir gehts hauptsächlich um die zander. sie sind ja sehr empfindlich, denke daher dass der winter für die zu hart war. was mich jedoch wundert, dass sie alle direkt am ufer in 5-10 cm tiefe eingefroren sind. wie kommen sie da hin? müssten schon relativ früh gestorben sein?! 

der see ist etwa 2-3 meter im durchschnitt tief und hat leider kein einlauf, ist nur grundwasser.
werde, dann alle toten Fische schnellstmöglich aus dem wasser holen...allerdings kann das wohl noch bissi dauern.

hat jmd sonst noch tipps oder gedanken dazu? danke im vorraus


----------



## fisherman93 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Bei uns sind alle(denke ich) Goldfische im Gartenteich getsorben(ich denke wegen Faulgasen). Und jetzt?
Wasser raus?(die Frage ist schon mehrmals gefallen aber noch nicht beantwortet wurden)
Neues Wasser und neue Fische rein.

Was meint ihr? 

Sonst hielten wir unseren Teich mit einer Sauerstoffpumpe zumindest an einer Stelle eisfrei.


----------



## Fischpaule (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*



fisherman93 schrieb:


> Und jetzt?
> Wasser raus?(die Frage ist schon mehrmals gefallen aber noch nicht beantwortet wurden)
> Neues Wasser und neue Fische rein.
> 
> Was meint ihr?



Moin

Welche Maßnahmen nach solch einem Massen- oder Totalverlust durchgeführt werden sollten, hängt von einer Reihe Faktoren ab - die wichtigsten sind dabei, woran sind die Fische gestorben - wie groß ist das Gewässer - um welche Fischmenge handelt es sich.

zum ersten - wenn es sich um krankheitsbedingte Verluste handeln sollte, so sollte auch wenn möglich das Wasser ausgetauscht werden und eine Desinfektion stattfinden

Bei Winterverlusten durch Sauerstoffmangel und mögliche sekundäre Verluste sollten zumindest alle toten Fische an die man rankommt entfernt werden - sind viele Fische nicht erreichbar (liegen am Boden), so sollten kleinere Gartenteiche gereinigt werden, zumal dort meist das Verhältnis zwischen Volumen und Fischanzahl recht ungünstig ist - in größeren Gewässern sollte abgewartet werden, bis die abgesunkenen Fische weitesgehend verwest sind bevor neu besetzt wird - hierbei sind die toten eher als Dünger anzusehen...

#h


----------



## Knobbes (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Hab bei mir in den Gartenteichen leider auch einige Tote Goldfische
aber das sind meistens die Schwächeren oder äteren.


----------



## fisherman93 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Bei mir sind aber alle(denke ich) ca.100 Goldfische verendet.
Der Teich ist klein(1,3mtief;5m lang; 4m breit) Die Fische sehen aber(soweit ich durch die Eisdecke erkennen Konnte) nicht so aus,als wären sie an einer Wrankheit gestorben.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Toll, bei mir hat´s mal wieder die doofen Frösche im flachen Teich hinweggerafft... Fisch paddeln alle munter umher (sind halt auch in den tiefen Teich gewandert).


----------



## Forellenzemmel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Toll, bei mir hat´s mal wieder die doofen Frösche im flachen Teich hinweggerafft...


 
... das müssen wirklich "Doofe" Frösche sein... bei mir sind die Frösche eigentlich nur im Frühjahr zur Paarungszeit in den Teichen - überwintern tun die im Bächlein nebenan. Da friert nichts zu, aber anderer Unbill droht: Das Rinnsaal wird spätestens bei der Schneeschmelze zum reißenden Fluß und spült die Steine und Wurzeln weg unter denen sie hocken:c... überleben die meisten auch nicht.

Bei den Forellen und Stören hab ich null Ausfälle :vik: - es geht doch nix über Teiche mit ordentlicher Durchströmung - da ist es egal ob da ne Eisschicht drauf ist.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Syntac (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

jup, Strömung macht sich gut... Einer von meinen Teichen war diesen 
Winter bis jetzt nur ca. eine Woche lang gefroren, und auch nur zur Hälfte


----------



## TOVO (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Bin gerade auf das Thema gestoßen, mache mir schon länger Sorgen um meine Fische in den (2) Gartenteichen. Hier bei uns war es noch nie so lange kalt, und in diesem Winter sind die Teiche so 10-12cm zugefroren. Kann ich den Fischen irgendwie helfen? Löcher bohren und dann eventuell Eisfrei halten! Es soll ja ein bisschen wärmer werden . Oder habt ihr andere gute Ratschläge. War gerade mal drausen , das Eis ist sehr klar aber man sieht keine toten Fische unter dem Eis.

                                                     Gruß TOVO


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Moin TOVO

...wenn bis jetzt noch keine toten Fische zu sehen sind, ist das ein gutes Zeichen und du solltest deine Teiche einfach in Ruhe lassen, das hilft den Fischen am besten...

#h


----------



## TOVO (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Hallo Fischpaule!

Danke erst mal für den Tipp. Werde es befolgen und mal abwarten. Schreibe später mal wie es ausgegangen ist.
Hoffe doch gut.

                                              Petri Heil Gruß TOVO


----------



## Syntac (10. September 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

@falk: dann schau Dir mal an, was in einigen Winterungen für eine Besatzdichte herrscht. Diese können auch kurzzeitig zugefroren sein.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (10. September 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Das meine ich auch!

Bei uns in Franken sind in einer Winterung 5 K² auf einen m² normal und die frieren öfters zu.
Der Teich muß Passen er darf keine zu große Schlammschicht haben und über 1,50 mtr. tief sein.


----------



## igler (12. September 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Hallo

Steht ja alles am Anfang des Berichtes,hätte man Löcher ins Eis reingehauen ohne an das Angeln zu denken wär villeicht alles gut geworden das Wasser muß entgasen so sind  die Fische einfach erstickt.Hab schon Teiche gesehen wo die bis auf den Grund durchgefrohren sind da war natürlich alles hin was mal gelebt hat.
MfG


----------



## Tümpelbanscher (21. September 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Belüfter aus Zooläden, (ebay) sind Stark genug um denn See an verschiedenen Stellen gut durch zu lüften, an der Austrittsstelle kann man Styroporboxen darüber stellen. Styropor auf der Wasseroberfläche bringt eigentlich garnix, da es nur eine kapilare Wirkung hat. Früher wurden Strohballen in den See gelegt um den Gasaustausch zu gestatten. Styrodur (das blaue) hat bessere Isoliereigenschaften, auch ist die Wasseraufnahmefähigkeit, eher gleich null!! Die Stabilität um ein vielfaches höher als bei normalen Baumarktstyropor. 

Klugscheisermodus aus!! :q


----------



## Fabi_ (21. September 2009)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

bei bekannten von uns ist der teich voller goldfische au mal zugefrohren. dann is ein fisch gestorben un an den faulgasen sin dann alle andren fische gestorben :CCC schreckliches schicksal :C


----------



## Schleien_Lover (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Hallo, war mit ein 2 Kumpels bei unserem Angelteich. Haben dort 3 minimal große Eislöcher gemacht (durchschnitt höchstens 10 cm breit) und haben die Eislöche rnicht zu gemacht. Droht ein Fischsterben?

MfG Schleien_Lover


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Durch die Löcher nicht.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*



Schleien_Lover schrieb:


> Hallo, war mit ein 2 Kumpels bei unserem Angelteich. Haben dort 3 minimal große Eislöcher gemacht (durchschnitt höchstens 10 cm breit) und haben die Eislöche rnicht zu gemacht. Droht ein Fischsterben?
> 
> MfG Schleien_Lover


 
Ihr hättet die Löcher zu machen müssen! Aber nicht wegen der Fische, sondern wegen anderer Personen die auf dem Wasser sind. Diese Eisschollen, die ihr wieder reinpackt müsst ihr dann auch noch markieren, so dass jeder es sieht.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Schleien_Lover (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Die haben wir mit einem Ast makiert  Das haben wir gemacht, aber wir machen uns Sorgen wegen den Löchern + Fischen.


----------



## ELBkaida (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Scheint ja privater Besitz zu sein. Da sind wohl kaum andere zu gange und die Löcher somit keine Gefahr für Leib und Leben.
Bei öffentlich zugänglichen sollte man aber schon markieren, Stock rein reicht.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*



Schleien_Lover schrieb:


> Die haben wir mit einem Ast makiert  Das haben wir gemacht, aber wir machen uns Sorgen wegen den Löchern + Fischen.


 
Macht euch da mal keine Sorgen: Ein Gewässer welches nicht zugefroren ist, sonden nur z. T. hat dann ja auch ein "Loch". Da wird nichts passieren.
Aber komisch, dass man erst mal macht, und dann erst über Nachwirkungen nachdenkt (nichts gegen dich).
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Schleien_Lover (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Ich habe die Löcher nicht gemacht ) Ich hatte erst bedenken aber meine Kumpels meinten das würde schon gehen. Also habe ich zugeguckt wie sie da sgemacht haben.


----------



## Mr.Zero (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

hey...heißt es nicht das, wenn der teich zu ist man ein loch rein machen soll oder von vornerei ein styroporbrocken mit einem rohr in den teich legen soll das dieser net zufriert??aber eis ist generell ja net gefährlich nur wenn die eisdecke tagelang mit schnee bedeckt ist und somit kein licht mehr durchkommt...oder wie sieht ihr des??ich hab letztes jahr im garten meines Vaters einen kleinen Teich angelegt ( nur 6 Kubikmeter volumen) un der war natürlich zu mit eis..hab dann den schnee mit dem besen weg gekehrt un keine toten gesehn....


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

@ Mr. Zero

Richtig ! #6


----------



## Knobbes (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Also ein Loch ist ja eher ok für die Fische, da der See dann ausgasen kann und sich die Gase nicht mehr unter der Eisdecke festbinden.


----------



## herrdh (1. März 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Wir haben einen Teich 1800m² in Ladbergen und haben gestern festgestellt das 20  Karpfen verschiedensten alter tot sind. Der Teich wurde nicht neu besetzt und friert jedes Jahr zu, ohne das auch nur ein Fisch je tot war.Ich weiß mir keinen Rat.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (1. März 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

@herrdh

Hatte der Teich einen Frischwasserdurchlauf ?
Wie lange war der Teich schon nicht mehr trockengelegen?

Hatte der Teich keinen oder nur einen geringen Wasserdurchfluß sind deine Fische wahrscheinlich an Sauerstoffmangel eingegangen. Denn bei Eisbedeckung und den darauf befindlichen Schnee konnte sich durch Lichtmangel kein Sauerstoff bilden, und der wennige wo noch vorhanden war ist teilweise durch den Abbau von Anonium über nItrit zu Nitrat bei Schlammigen Teichgrung verbraucht worden.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*



herrdh schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Teich 1800m² in Ladbergen und haben gestern festgestellt das 20  Karpfen verschiedensten alter tot sind. Der Teich wurde nicht neu besetzt und friert jedes Jahr zu, ohne das auch nur ein Fisch je tot war.Ich weiß mir keinen Rat.



Hallo,
Wir hatten letzten Winter das selbe Problem fast der gesamte Karpfenbestand tot und ein paar Aale.
Weissfische,Barsche,Schleien,Hechte,etc. haben alle überlebt.
Ich dachte vorher immer Karpfen wären relativ unempfindlich gegen Sauerstoffmangel das scheint aber doch nicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## Gardenfly (1. März 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*



herrdh schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Teich 1800m² in Ladbergen und haben gestern festgestellt das 20  Karpfen verschiedensten alter tot sind. Der Teich wurde nicht neu besetzt und friert jedes Jahr zu, ohne das auch nur ein Fisch je tot war.Ich weiß mir keinen Rat.



Jedes Jahr wird die Schlammschicht eines Teiches dicker und dann noch ein langer Winter sind einfach zuviel gewesen.


----------



## C.K. (1. März 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Wobei man sagen muss, Verluste gibt es jeden Winter. Das ist die Natur die selektiert halt die schwächsten Fische aus.


----------



## herrdh (1. März 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Schlamm ist eigentlich gar nicht so viel drin, allerdings hab ich keinen Zulauf sonder nur Grundwasser. Die ******* ist halt wie ich es das nächste mal vermeide.Kann Schilf anpflanzen Sauerstoff bringen?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (1. März 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Vor Eisbildung einige Strohballen ins Gewässer geben, durch diese können dann Gase entweichen.
Zusätzlich bei Schneebedeckung der Eisfläche einen Teil der Eisfläche vom Schnee befreien das Licht durchdringen kann und sich Sauerstoff bilden kann.
Am besten alle paar Jahre (3-4) den Teich im Winter trocken liegen lassen.


----------



## Lenzibald (1. März 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Servus. Seit gestern ist mein Teich auch eisfrei und was soll ich sagen nicht ein Toter Fisch obwohl ich echt schon angst hatte. Der Wasserstand war übern Winter extrem niedrig maximale Tiefe nur nen halben Meter. Ich hab aber eine Stelle so 2quaradtmeter groß die friert nie zu. Teich hat ca 2000Qm.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## mkuenzi (11. März 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*



B&B Marlin schrieb:


> *Hallo Angelfreunde!*
> Wir haben im Kreis Reken einen privaten Angelteich ca. 4000m² Wasserfläche, Tiefe ca.1,70m. Fischbesatz Karpfen und Forellen.
> Jetzt durch den Starken Frost ist der Teich komplett zugefroren ca. 10-15 cm stark. Jetzt war ich letzte Woche zum Eisangeln habe mir da 3 Eislöcher mit der Axt gehackt.
> Fangquote = 0. Was mir aufgefallen war, dass es aus den Löchern gemuffelt hatte. Nun war die Eisdecke mit Schnee bedeckt so das man nichts sehen konnte was unter dem Eis geschah, jetzt kommt es dicke: durch den Regen der letzten Tage schmeltzte der Schnee und die Eisdecke wurde Glasklar.
> ...


 #hViele Grüsse aus der Schweiz ich habe einen grossen Teich in frankreich du kannst 110%sicher sein das wenn jemand auf einem gefroren teich rumhackt oder Bäume drauffallen oder ein paar nette Jungs ist soeben meinem Lieferant passiert vo 80kg K1 70kg tot Grosse steine auf das eis werfen das sehr viele fische krepieren


----------



## Bungo (11. März 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*



mkuenzi schrieb:


> #hViele Grüsse aus der Schweiz ich habe einen grossen Teich in frankreich du kannst 110%sicher sein das wenn jemand auf einem gefroren teich rumhackt oder Bäume drauffallen oder ein paar nette Jungs ist soeben meinem Lieferant passiert vo 80kg K1 70kg tot Grosse steine auf das eis werfen das sehr viele fische krepieren


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Bei uns haben sie Bäume und Steine drauf geworfen, und wir haben mehrmals das Eis weggehackt um es besser zum abschmelzen zu bringen.
Fazit: kein einer Fisch tot.
Bei einem Forellenteich in der Nähe war den ganzen Winter Eisangeln, er sagte mir es hat keine Ausfälle gegeben...


----------



## Mr.Zero (12. März 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Ihr solltet das hier mal von anfang bis ende durchlesen....
Wenn man Löcher ins Eis hämmert hat dies überhaubt keinen negativen Einfluss auf die Fischwelt...Eher im Gegenteil...unter dem Eis (man mags kaum glauben) leben immer noch Fische, Pflanzen, Kleintiere etc. dadurch bilden sich natürlich auch Gase, die aber durch die Eisdecke nicht entweichen können(klingt logisch,oder??)...Folge: Sauerstoffmangel=Fisch tot. Loch im Eis =gase können entweichen das leben kan weiter gehen...
ein größeres Problem ist , dass wenn Schnee auf der Eisdecke liegt, auch kein Licht ins Wasser gelangt...und Ohne licht kein Leben...
Warum die Fische bei dir tot sind kann ich dir nicht bentworten, dass weiß ich nicht..schließlich hast du ja einen sehr großen Teich, und ich glaube nicht (wie gesagt, ich weiß es nicht genau) dass das Fischsterben was mit dem Eis zu tun hat....
ich selber habe ein mini teich mit 6m³ wasservolumen und etwa 40 köfi drin....hab da erst 6wochen nachdem der teich zu mit eis war, das Eis in 1000teile geschlagen und vorher so 30 cm hohen schnee entfernt und guck an...nix passiert...hab sogar 2 frösche putz und munter am grund schwimmen sehen....


----------



## Heidechopper (12. März 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Löcher ins Eis zu schlagen hat sehr wohl negative Auswirkungen auf die Fischwelt darunter! Die entstehenden Druckwellen schrecken die Fische auf, erzeugen Stress und damit auch erhöhen Sauerstoffbedarf der Tiere. Wenn aber nun davon nicht genug vorhanden ist, werden sie unweigerlich ersticken. 
Kommt es dazu, dann werden die Kadaver trotz der eisigen Temperaturen zu verwesen anfangen und damit Schwefelwasserstoff und Ammoniak freisetzen; beides sehr potente Fischgifte die auch den ruhenden Fischen den Rest geben! Die reihen sich dann in die Gaserzeuger mit ein und dann fängt auch das inzwischen sauerstoffreie Wasser an zu müffeln (Schwefelwasserstoff). Wenn es so aussieht, dann kann man mit Totalverlust des Fischbestandes rechnen. Das alles gilt aber nur für geschlossene Teiche ohne ausreichenden Wasserzu- und ablauf!

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Bungo (12. März 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Löcher ins Eis zu schlagen hat sehr wohl negative Auswirkungen auf die Fischwelt darunter! Die entstehenden Druckwellen schrecken die Fische auf, erzeugen Stress und damit auch erhöhen Sauerstoffbedarf der Tiere. Wenn aber nun davon nicht genug vorhanden ist, werden sie unweigerlich ersticken.
> Kommt es dazu, dann werden die Kadaver trotz der eisigen Temperaturen zu verwesen anfangen und damit Schwefelwasserstoff und Ammoniak freisetzen; beides sehr potente Fischgifte die auch den ruhenden Fischen den Rest geben! Die reihen sich dann in die Gaserzeuger mit ein und dann fängt auch das inzwischen sauerstoffreie Wasser an zu müffeln (Schwefelwasserstoff). Wenn es so aussieht, dann kann man mit Totalverlust des Fischbestandes rechnen. Das alles gilt aber nur für geschlossene Teiche ohne ausreichenden Wasserzu- und ablauf!
> 
> Gruß
> Rolf




Natürlich KANN es Auswirkungen haben, aber zu sagen 110% dass dann sehr viele Fische sterben...
Es kommt auch immer auf die Art der Druckwellen an.
Mit einer Axt die eine geringe Aufschlagfläche hat erzeugt man im Verhältnis wenig Druck. Mit einem Hammer mehr.
Auch in der Natur fällt mal ein Baum oder Ast im Winter drauf, das Eis bricht,...
In meinem Gartenteich habe ich auch das Eis zertrümmert weil ich mir nach knapp 8 Wochen Sorgen gemacht habe, da ist auch keinem Fisch etwas passiert.


----------



## Mr.Zero (12. März 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

wenn ich des mal überschlage hat er bei 4000m² wasserfläche über 7000m³wasser drin...und  wenn ich an einer stelle ein loch rein schlage hat der der fisch noch über 60m entfernung wo er stehen könnte...stellt euch einfach mal die größenordnung vor...un dann kommt ihr mit druckwellen....

und je größer der teich wird, desto leichter ist er zu pflegen...da macht so bissl eis kaputt schlagen echt ne menge aus...echt ne menge


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (13. März 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Wenn man in der Schule aufgepasst hat dann weiß man das sich Schallwellen im Wasser viel schneller und indensiver ausbreiten als in der Luft.
Ein Fisch nimmt die Schallwellen durch sein Seitenlinienorgan anders auf als jedes andere Tier.


----------



## Heidechopper (13. März 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische im Angelteich Tot!?*

Und Mr. "0" kommt mit ebensoviel Fachwissen daher. |uhoh:
Fische nehmen mit dem Seitenlinienorgan feinste Schwingungen auf und reagieren darauf. Kurze harte Schläge auf dem Eis erzeugen im Wasser darunter sowas wie einen Knall, der jeden Fisch auch in weiter Entfernung aufschreckt.
Ein fallender Baum, mag der auch noch so groß sein, tut das aber nicht, wird sein Fall doch durch die Zweige und Äste seiner Krone weich abgebremst; -mithin das gibt keinen Knall sondern eher ein Rauschen im Wasser. 
Zudem scheint beim B&B Marlin eh' schon alles zu spät zu sein: das Wasser müffelt ja schon! Und im übrigen: irgendeinen Grund muß die Erfindung des Eisbohrers ja auch haben 

Gruß
Rolf


----------

